# Best Progesterone Support advice needed please?



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello there


Wonder if someone can offer me some advice on the best progesterone support available. I have tried both cyclogest and utrogestan but i think i may need something a bit more potent    Even before going through ivf my progesterone levels were always really low which led the docs to believe there was a problem somewhere.


Im thinking of perhaps gestone injections, but have also heard of crinone gel      My doc is willing to prescribe whatever i need but would need to know the dosage required and whether daily or every other day of the gestone injections.


Thanks 


Kate
xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Sorry been away for work recently and not able to reply. Have you discussed this with your fertility consultant? They would be best placed to advise what treatment is best for your own personal circumstances.

As far as I'm aware there is no evidence to suggest that any one type of progesterone supplement is better than another. Both Gestone and Crinone have a longer duration of action and in theory keep progesterone levels elevated for longer so some clinics use these in preference to the conventional suppository treatments.

Dose and treatment schedules of these drugs again depend on the individual and can vary depending on circumstances so you would need to discuss this with a specialist.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

